

Orchestrating docker containers with Juju - jcastro
https://plus.google.com/117270619435440230164/posts/XEcbYX5tHBM

======
captn3m0
Link to github repo: [https://github.com/bcsaller/juju-
docker](https://github.com/bcsaller/juju-docker)

------
dustinkirkland
Docker and Juju -- what a combination! And a whole lot of Golang. Nice work!
I'd be very interested in seeing other Docker workloads Juju deployable and
scalable...

------
niemeyer
It would be nice to see this in action.

